# Health Information



## imfree (Jun 24, 2012)

What would you do, if approached to give a blood sample for a genetic or medical information gathering program that "promises to gather information to improve medical care, overall "?

pro: Million Veteran Program



con: DNA Experiments on Vets


----------



## HereticFA (Jul 3, 2012)

imfree said:


> con: DNA Experiments on Vets



Interesting the video is gone so (relatively) soon.

There are too many instances of there our service members have been used as uninformed medical guinea pigs.


----------

